# Poudriere Always Says Zabbix2-Server's Options Changed



## adams (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello,

I've got a *P*oudriere instance happily building out packages, but for some reason it always thinks that zabbix2-server options were changed (when they have not).  This makes it rebuild every time.  I tried removing the net-mgmt_zabbix2-server directory (where the options file is) to no change.  


```
====>> Options changed, deleting: zabbix2-server-2.0.10_1.txz
```

While I do use some _SET options in the make.confs there is nothing that I can see that would interfere with this port:

```
WITH_PKGNG=yes

# No X11, HAL or NLS
WITHOUT_X11="yes"
WITHOUT_HAL="yes"

# ---- Port Settings
pinentry_SET=NCURSES
pinentry_UNSET=GTK GTK2 QT3 QT4

php5-extensions_SET=BZ2 CURL EXIF FTP GD GETTEXT IMAP LDAP MBSTRING MCRYPT MYSQL MYSQLI PDF PDO_MYSQL PDO_PGSQL PSPELL SOAP WDDX ZIP ZLIB
php55-extensions_SET=BZ2 CURL EXIF FTP GD GETTEXT IMAP LDAP MBSTRING MCRYPT MYSQL MYSQLI PDF PDO_MYSQL PDO_PGSQL PSPELL SOAP WDDX ZIP ZLIB

apr1_SET=APU_LDAP

apache22_SET=AUTHNZ_LDAP LDAP PROXY PROXY_HTTP PROXY_CONNECT PROXY_BALANCER

openldap24-server_SET=MEMBEROF PPOLICY SHA2 UNIQUE

ca_root_nss_SET=ETCSYMLINK

sudo_SET=LDAP INSULTS
```

Has anyone else run into this with this port (or another)?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2014)

adams said:
			
		

> Has anyone else run into this with this port (or another)?


I haven't noticed it yet with zabbix2-server but multimedia/mplayer-skins does it too. Which is annoying because it always forces a rebuild of mplayer. I think it may be caused by the port trying to dynamically create the available options. My guess is that the order of the generated options isn't consistent which makes the system think they've changed.


----------

